# [Windows XP] Treiber entfernen



## goela (21. Januar 2004)

Wer weiss, wie ich einen installierten Treiber wieder komplett entfernen kann?

Problem:
- Falschen Treiber installiert
- Also Treiber wieder deinstalliert
- Richtigen Treiber installieren wollen - dann verlangt er immer die Disk bzw. CD mit dem falschen Treiber, den ich vorher zuerst installiert habe.

Einträge liess sich nicht aus der Registry entfernen!

Tips? Ratschläge?


----------



## stormystormy (24. Januar 2004)

*hallo*

Hast du mal probiert die Treiberdateien manuel zu löschen (Info zu den Dateien findest du bei den Treibereigenschaften im Gerätemanager

Danach solltest mal versuchen bei der Instalation den Treiber händisch auszuwählen

Gruß
Roland


----------

